# Ode to a Perfect Pancreas



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh Pancreas, perfect Pancreas,
Oh will you please be mine?
And let me feel the touch of your 
Secretions endocrine?

My own dear pancreas failed me
And has left me in the lurch
What can I do to make you mine
And end my ceaseless search?

I love your Islets of Langerhans,
Suffused with treasured stores
Of beta cells, all working well,
A credit to their cause!

The insulin that you put forth,
Oh! If it only could
Restrict the upper limits of
The sweetness in my blood!

You’d be the organ of my dreams,
I’d always treat you well,
And if I could I’d lavish love
On each and every cell!

Oh please, o perfect pancreas,
Your functioning’s divine,
So let me be the one for you –
Your Type 1 Valentine!



(c) Northerner 2009. Please do not reproduce this without permission.


----------



## aymes (Feb 11, 2009)

That's fantastic, my favourite one of yours yet! The wall around my desk is starting to get full up with print outs of your poems!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2009)

Brilliant, I like it. I hope someone sends you a poem for valentines day too.


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe you could put your poems together in a book, Northerner, and sell it to raise money for Diabetes UK or something? Have you ever entered a competition with your poems?


----------



## nicky_too (Feb 11, 2009)

Now that was really funny! And a good poem too!


----------



## vince13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you, Northerner,  just the ticket old boy !


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> Maybe you could put your poems together in a book, Northerner, and sell it to raise money for Diabetes UK or something? Have you ever entered a competition with your poems?



I'm doubtful anyone would pay good money to read my nonsense, Lizzie! I did think I might send one in to Balance though - have never won any competitions either!


----------



## rubymurry (Feb 12, 2009)

Fantanstic! I really think that a little book with all your witty and funny poems would be extremely popular with other diabetics out there. If not, perhaps in every edition of Balance you could share your poems with the readers!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm doubtful anyone would pay good money to read my nonsense, Lizzie! I did think I might send one in to Balance though - have never won any competitions either!



Don't be so modest Northerner - your poems are good, and they are really popular here.


----------



## Corrine (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll ditto that Lizzie.  They are brilliant.


----------



## aymes (Feb 12, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm doubtful anyone would pay good money to read my nonsense, Lizzie! I did think I might send one in to Balance though - have never won any competitions either!



I don't know, I reckon we should all have a go at writing one. We could do a diabetessupport collection of poems to sell for charity... I may have a go at doing one (not promising on quality!), anyone else....?!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2009)

aymes said:


> I don't know, I reckon we should all have a go at writing one. We could do a diabetessupport collection of poems to sell for charity... I may have a go at doing one (not promising on quality!), anyone else....?!



Go for it aymes!


----------



## Corrine (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll have a bash but it will probably be rubbish!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Oh Pancreas, perfect Pancreas,
> Oh will you please be mine?
> And let me feel the touch of your
> Secretions endocrine?
> ...



Excellent poem , Ive just found this and revived it


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2009)

nice one ALan , wel done x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)

Thought I'd just give this a bump as that day has come around again!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2021)

Another bump  This poem was published in 2010, in this book


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 14, 2021)

Wierd Al got there first with a song in the style of God Only Knows by the Beach Boys.

*"Pancreas"*

Oooh oooh oooh ee-oooh oooh oooh
Ahh ahh ahh ahh ahh ahh-oooh oooh
Oooooh

I'm always thinkin' 'bout it
I don't know what I'd do without it
I love, I really love
My pancreas

My spleen just doesn't matter
Don't really care about my bladder
But I don't leave home without
My pancreas

My pancreas is always
There for me
Ahh-oooh

Secreting those enzymes (bap bap bap)
Secreting those hormones too
Metabolizing carbohydrates
Just for me

Ba-ba ba ba-ba ba ba ba-ba ba ba
My pancreas
Ba-ba ba ba-ba ba ba ba-ba ba
My pancreas
Ba-ba ba ba-ba ba ba ba-ba ba ba
My pancreas
Ba-ba ba ba-ba ba ba ba-ba ba
My pancreas

Ba-ba ba ba-ba ba ba ba-ba ba ba
My pancreas
Ba-ba ba ba-ba ba ba ba-ba ba
My pancreas
Ooooooh

My pancreas attracts every other
Pancreas in the universe
With a force proportional
To the product of their masses
And inversely proportional
To the distance between them

Woo woo woo woo

Don'tcha you know you gotta
Flow, flow, flow, pancreatic juice
Flow, flow, into the deuodenum

Won'tcha
Flow, flow, flow, pancreatic juice
Flow, flow, into the deuodenum

Insulin, glucagon
(Won'tcha flow, flow, flow, pancreatic juice)
Comin' from the islets of Langerhans...
(Flow flow, into the deuodenum)

Insulin, glucagon
(Won'tcha flow flow flow, pancreatic juice)
Comin' from the islets of Langerhans...
(Flow flow, into the deuodenum)

Lipase, amylase, and tripsin
(Insulin, glucagon)
(Won'tcha flow, flow flow, pancreatic juice)
They gonna help with our digestion
(Comin' from the islets of Langerhans...)
(Flow flow, into the deuodenium)

Lipase, amylase, and tripsin
(Insulin, glucagon)
(Won'tcha flow flow flow, pancreatic juice)
They gonna help with our digestion
(Comin' from the islets of Langerhans...)
(Flow flow, into the deuodenum)

Can't you see I love my pancreas
{Lipase, amylase, and tripsin}
(Insulin, glucagon)
(Won'tcha flow flow flow, pancreatic juice)
Golly-gee I love my pancreas
{They gonna help with our digestion}
(Comin' from the islets of Langerhans...)
(Flow flow, into the deuodenum)

Can't you see I love my pancreas
{Lipase, amylase, and tripsin}
(Insulin, glucagon)
(Won'tcha flow flow flow, pancreatic juice)
Golly-gee I love my pancreas
{They gonna help with our digestion}
(Comin' from the islets of Langerhans...)
(Flow flow, into the deuodenum)

Can't you see I love my pancreas
{Lipase, amylase, and tripsin}
(Insulin, glucagon)
(Won'tcha flow flow flow, pancreatic juice)
Golly-gee I love my pancreas
{They gonna help with our digestion}
(Comin' from the islets of Langerhans...)
(Flow flow, into the deuodenum)

Can't you see I love my pancreas


----------

